# Top 5 things you find attractive in the opposite sex



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

I don't mean the normal, nice, funny jazz..I mean superficial things that would make you melt.

Here goes:

1. If he can sing and play guitar..WOO HOO
2. If he's tall with broad shoulders mmmmmm
3. If he looks good in a suit or boots, jeans and hat * and if he knows what hat to wear during what season*
4. A 400-million watt smile..OMG
5. If he smells yummy..*Aqui Di Gio or Very Sexy will work*

Ok..your turn


----------



## Moonchild (May 24, 2006)

Hehe, nice thread. Being all deep and "on the inside counts" has its place, but certain things girls do can make me go insane.

1. Sweet tooth - Totally unrelated to my FA-ness is my sugar fetish. If you are what you eat, the girls I like are supah-sweet.
2. Fear of yucky stuff. I don't know why. 
3. The "awww" noise. I swear to God it has some kind of magical power.
4. Girly stuff. For as much as I come off as being the badass metal guy in appearance (it doesn't take long to figure out I'm not really like that anyway, but...), I'm a sucker for girly girls.
5. Can be easily made to laugh. Because I make a lot of jokes. And a lot of them aren't that good.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 24, 2006)

Hmm...:wubu: 

1. Sense of humor
2. Pretty eyes, I like those 'puppy dog' eyes--like nice deep brown ones, grey, green, or those blue eyes that look like you're looking in oceans!:smitten: 
3. I was talking about this in another thread: if he has those visible veins in his arms that run down to his hands. That is very yummy!
4. Nice, clean looking, muscular hands, not too muscular and big though, just manly enough
5. The tool, if you know what I mean!:eat2: :smitten: (doesn't have to be very big either) 

Can I go on a few more?

6. Nice voice
7. Listens
8. Genuinely laughs at my jokes, even if their not funny too (Moonchild)
9. Fit body, but not too fit
10. And smells very good (not overpowering) yummy, yummy! If he wears Versace Green Jeans, Cool Water, or Kenneth Cole 212 (Mystical Misty)


----------



## goofy girl (May 24, 2006)

*its hard to pick only 5......but I'll try,
numero uno)a guy that makes me laugh so hard that i almost pee my pants (and hopefully he would do it often)
B) nice arms are a plus
trois) friendly enough to make him pleasant, but not the kind of person that is so overly-friendly that he shows pictures of his dog to strangers in the grocery store
$) this may be cliche..but someone that will snuggle (yes, hard to believe but i admit it....i DO like to snuggle!)
the end) a nice voice, good cook, likes to buy me things, loves drives to nowhere, and will eat sushi 

There...i did it in just 5!!!!  


*


----------



## Mini (May 24, 2006)

1) Intellygance. Can't suffer the twits, not at all.

2) Morbid-like sense of humor. I'm an evil prick, humor-wise. It'd help if she was, too.

3) Outgoing to a fault. 

4) FAT. LOTS OF IT. 

5) Ambition. Ideally we'd help each other achieve our goals.


----------



## Chimpi (May 24, 2006)

*EDIT:* Hehe, sorry Misty. Just saw "superficial". Anyway, here we go again:

*One:* A smiling walk. One that smiles when they walk, for some odd reason. Not because of walking, haha, but because they want to smile.

*Two:* An absolutely adorable face. Chubby is of course key to this, but adorable faces easily make me melt and goosh.

*Three:* The entire package (pearshaped) - Large everything. There's something about bulging proportions everywhere that really muster my guster.

*Four:* Comfort. "Hey look, she's not wearing 18-inch heels, and does not have morbid amounts of makeup on! Alright!"

*Five:* A giggle. Giggles are great. Giggles giggle. Giggly!


----------



## Littleghost (May 24, 2006)

1. Humor that's sharp enough to bleed a potato, and weird enough to say stuff like "bleed a potato."
2. Smarts, dammit! I can't be pestered with peons.
3. A face so cute an' chubby, you just wanna go all 'Auntie Esther' on it.
4.Confidence. Not enough to make me feel like a pull-string toy, but enough so I don't feel like I'm babysitting her.
5. Creativity. Playing MacGuyver is fun, and you can't convince me otherwise.

Such a weirdo,
--Littleghost


----------



## Pink (May 24, 2006)

sense of humor (most important!)
open-minded
likes to take care of me but will also let me take care of them.
loves to cuddle,pet and smooch :smitten: 
intelligent


----------



## Echoes (May 24, 2006)

1. Preferably a musician. Must like the Floyd. I don't want any lip for watching Live at Pompeii 2-3 times a week. 

2. Tall guys are awesome. 

3. Nice shoes, no matter if they're dress shoes or cowboy boots. I have some sort of shoe fetish or something...

4. Speaking of cowboy boots, I'm quite smitten with cowboys. 

5. Ideally he'd have the same political beliefs as I. I'd hate for our political discussions to turn into a Hyde Park thread.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 24, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> .
> 4.Confidence. Not enough to make me feel like a pull-string toy, but enough so I don't feel like I'm babysitting her.


 
Damnit, I was looking for another pull-string toy, <pouts>


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2006)

1. Broad shoulders and big, workingman's hands. (drool....)
2. Bass voice and likes to sing. 
3. The view from the backside--and wearing jeans JUST snug enough.
4. Hairy chest.
5. Eyes to drown in--color not important.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

1. Delightful Smile
2. Cheerful Laughter 
3. Eyes
4. Her Caring Ways
5. Curves


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2006)

1. Born with a penis....

Actually all the rest is just window dressing:

2. Sharp as a whip (in humor and in mind)
3. Appreciates ME for ME...no games, no playing someone else
4. Good kisser...affectionate
5. Otherwise, short, tall, medium, whatever
6. Highly grabbable butt.....(swoon)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

1. Doesn't mind being Admired
2. Happy and not afraid to show it
3. Feminine and not afraid to be Feminine
4. A smile to launch a thousand ships.
5. Fat.

Edited: Bonus: Really Big Boobs.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 24, 2006)

1. Her eyes
2. Her smile
3. Her breasts, legs and Hips
4. Her hair
5. Her confidence


----------



## sunandshadow (May 25, 2006)

1. Long hair. Doesn't matter too much whether it's curly or straight, or what color, although black is my slight favorite, but I drool over guys with jaw length or longer hair.:wubu: 

2. Skinny. I totally don't mean any offense to anyone here, and I don't think fat looks bad, it just happens to be my personal taste that I prefer my guys to look fragile, with a small-boned, narrow-shouldered build and skinny enough that the bones show through a bit.

3. Creative and eloquent. As an artist and a writer myself, creative and verbal intelligence are what makes me feel like I really have something in common with a guy.

4. Goth look, especially eyeliner, male corsets, fishnet, and boots.:smitten: I guess I have a bit of a fetish about that.

5. Hmm, that's it for looks, really. I'm kinda running out of shallow. Would it be shallow if I said I like depressed outcasts who need the sunshine of my lofe to cheer them up?


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> 1. Long hair. Doesn't matter too much whether it's curly or straight, or what color, although black is my slight favorite, but I drool over guys with jaw length or longer hair.:wubu:
> 
> 2. Skinny. I totally don't mean any offense to anyone here, and I don't think fat looks bad, it just happens to be my personal taste that I prefer my guys to look fragile, with a small-boned, narrow-shouldered build and skinny enough that the bones show through a bit.
> 
> ...


SO in other words, our own Jack Skellington (the real one, not the cartoon). Good to know.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 25, 2006)

1. eyes/smile. they do go together, believe it or not.
2. opinionated/open-minded. they SHOULD go together.
3. adventurous.
4. fashion!
5. creativity. there are countless ways of showing it, which makes it so important and so worthwhile.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> SO in other words, our own Jack Skellington (the real one, not the cartoon). Good to know.



Something like that, lol. Or Professor Snape, or Grima Wormtongue, or Edward Scissorhands...


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> 1. Born with a penis....



Picky,picky.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 25, 2006)

Five most attractive things about my wife::wubu: 

1) Those gorgeous blue eyes.
2) Her smile.
3) Her endless ability to give.
4) Her sense of humor.
5)Her figure +low cut evening gown=:shocked:


----------



## Moonchild (May 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> 1. Born with a penis....


Can't have been added on later? Well I'm out  

Not really  



6. Is cuddly. Not to be confused with fat. It's that "melting" quality. Some people have arms you could fall asleep in if you were fully rested.
7. Doesn't look at me and see the hairy, scary-looking leather-clad lad that other people cross the street to avoid.
8. Thinks my psychotic quirks are amusing rather than obnoxious. I think this is a big part of my downfall in the dating world - I'm too afraid that I'm annoying her to try to pull anything like that, but that's pretty much everything I've got, so I just come off as an emotionless shell of a person.
9. She lets me stare at her eyes for extended periods without it being awkward.
10. I know what I'm thinking but I don't know how to make you understand what I mean. I don't connect with people easily. I usually start to hate people if I've been around them long enough. There's only one girl in the world who I feel like I could spend forever with. And, fuck it, the rest of these apply to her as well. I think I only bothered to say so because I need sleep.


----------



## rainyday (May 25, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> 8. Thinks my psychotic quirks are amusing rather than obnoxious. I think this is a big part of my downfall in the dating world - I'm too afraid that I'm annoying her to try to pull anything like that, but that's pretty much everything I've got, so I just come off as an emotionless shell of a person.



Depending on how psychotic they are, let them hang out anyway. They could become the things she loves most about you. There's something about a guy letting you see his quirks that establishes an intimacy and is very endearing. (Again, depending on just how psychotic they are lol.)


----------



## Ryan (May 25, 2006)

In no particular order:

1) Sarcastic and politically incorrect sense of humor.

2) Intelligence 

3) Nice smile.

4) Not lazy, but not obsessed with her career or ultra-materialistic.

5) Good personality.


----------



## missaf (May 25, 2006)

(I think Jane's #1 is a given for me  )

1. Confident in his own identity, knows what he wants
2. Willing and able to communicate openly
3. Doesn't mind, and actually embraces my eccentricities and need for cuddles!
4. Loves to be a geek like me
5. Willing to travel the world

----

Physical looks aren't that big of a deal to me, honestly. It quite literally is the heart that I fall in love with first.


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 25, 2006)

1...Aroma
2...Femininity
3...Strong
4...Smart
5...Affectionate


----------



## sunandshadow (May 25, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> 1...Aroma


Which sort of aroma would that be?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 25, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> *EDIT:* Hehe, sorry Misty. Just saw "superficial". Anyway, here we go again:
> 
> *One:* A smiling walk. One that smiles when they walk, for some odd reason. Not because of walking, haha, but because they want to smile.
> 
> ...



*Hunny to let you know it is an apple shape you really love... A Pear shape is big on the bottom small on top... Just to let you know... I am a hour Glass..Big bust smaller waist huge ass and hips...lol... Which you love to grab all the time...lol... Love you!:wubu: 

ok Five things about My Guy I love are
1. His Beautiful Smile
2. His BUTT!
3. His eyes
4. His voice
5. The way he smells when he gets out of the shower.*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Ryan said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1) Sarcastic and politically incorrect sense of humor.
> 
> ...



Jeez, I'm lazy, PC, AND uptight. Now you tell me.

My standards are about the same for boys and girls, but:

1) Intelligent, emotionally and when it comes to literacy and general knowledge. Must have a good vocabulary.

2) Clean. Washes ass daily. Wipes ass after toileting, but doesn't feel compelled to inform me about it.

3) A little weird. Enjoys discussing weird things like cults, conceptual photography, semiotics, and other generally unpopular stuff. Enjoys weird activities and games and trying new things.

4) Physically appealing to me: Tall, brown or green eyes, nice silohouette.

5) Amuses me with good sense of humor.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm. I remember something like this back in the past. It was more about what one looks for in a person I think......

1. Intelligence- Brains are sexy!!!

2. Personality- Individuality is something I find to be very appealing. Having a complex personality is no exception. I like humor too.. Or at least an attraction to my humor...

3. Confidence- Only a small amount is enough to attract me.

4. Acceptance- I love an open-minded person. If I can't get acceptance from a woman in any topics that i'm open-minded about, then I would at least expect some toleration. "Hate" is a turn off for me.

5. Physical Characteristics- Well.. I'm pretty open-minded on this.

Facial Features- Nice eyes, a decent looking face, cute smile, long hair (Just not short like mine  )... Just more things for me to smile about.

Physique- I have lean towards large women, but thin girls aren't too bad in my book. I haven't seen too many figures that I dissapprove of, but I'm not sure if i'm for all in the world. I think about this holistically, but I have nothing against pear-shaped women, bomshells, so on and so forth.........


----------



## eightyseven (May 25, 2006)

1) An infectious smile
2) Both responding and contributing to humor
3) Confident, intriguing, and adventurous
4) Curves... from slight to severe
5) Outgoing, impassioned, affectionate


----------



## Tina (May 25, 2006)

1) he melts under my touch -- well "melts" and... other things...  
2) a great smile above beautiful eyes.
3) muscular thighs.
4) nice bum.
5) good kisser and loves to neck, and snuggle.
6) has a great sense of humor and can also make me laugh.
7) he likes to give and receive massages.

Yeah, I know, I listed more than five.  Could have listed many more. Sorry, I cannot be totally superficial about it, because even though the thighs and bum make me think naughty things, it's the rest, and so much more, that keeps me around. I like all types of looks and all kinds of body types, but it is the personality and soul that makes me fall in love with the guy. Fortunately, my honey has all of these attributes and so much more.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 25, 2006)

This is a very interesting threath. So many different preferences show up.

For me:

1) That warm caring nature of a woman. How a mother surrounds her children with care and love, or how a woman can worry about the ones she cares for. 

2) Eyes. Color doesn't matter, but some women just have a radiance in their eyes that can melt you right there.

3) Women that enjoy a good hug. No, not everyone really likes that, but some really know how to enjoy that. Especially when she also rest her head on my chest.

4) A soft warm feminine body, surrounding mine while hugging.

5) A naughty sense of humor.


----------



## FitChick (May 25, 2006)

1. A man has to have great confidence (not fake, but the real thing)...he also has to be intelligent.

2. He has to be classically masculine and socially/politically conservative (no feminists, wimps, liberals, etc)

3. He has to have a big hairy belly (no six pack abs, thankyouverymuch)

4. He has to be tall

5. He has to be at least somewhat physically active (like to ride bikes, run, etc.)

6. He has to be a gentleman and treat women like ladies, esp. ME!

7. Has to be bearded, have a warped sense of humor, dress like a man not a slob...I could go on and on


(a 6 foot tall, 400 lb biker with a shaved head and goatee would be about just right!)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 25, 2006)

1) Intelligence: Its the first thing I notice, and if I find you "not up to my speed" I will immediately lose interest.

2) Salascious and peculiar humor: Must be quick with the wit (quick enough to beat me at it!) and be able to laugh about the more morbid things about life: Must enjoy Monty Python, Eddie Izzard, Lewis Black, Young Ones; you get the idea.

3) A bit off kilter in a playful way: You must like going out and being social and be a good sport about it. I don't care if you are 67, you will dress up for Halloween! You will come out to the Munch exhibit and if we want to recreate some of the paintings as we are waiting in line to get in, so be it! I will be the one who encourages you to play dress up as you would encourage me; I won't mind you dressing up in RenFair stuff if you won't mind me being dressed up as Stevie Nicks for the Night of 1000 Stevies.

4) A gentleman: I can't tolerate boors and people who are inconsiderate and egoists.

5) Ambitious: Someone who is a true partner who will encourage me to achieve my goals and I will do my part to encourage and support him in kind.

Not to much to ask, is it?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Jeez, I'm lazy, PC, AND uptight. Now you tell me.



I hope this doesn't mean that you won't still do her Ryan. Sometimes you just have to throw yourself on the grenade my friend, for all of us. Liquor her up and voila!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I hope this doesn't mean that you won't still do her Ryan. Sometimes you just have to throw yourself on the grenade my friend, for all of us. Liquor her up and voila!



LMAO! Don't worry. He's more than likely to do this! :bow:


----------



## BBWMoon (May 25, 2006)

1. Older than me. (Mature, makes me feel secure)
2. Intelligent, Romantic & Kind. Has the ability to truly love, and be loved. (Not sarcastic in the least)
3. Adventurous and fun... loves to travel, bright open eyes... clear vision.
(Not jaded)
4. Passionate about possibilities and has a sincere drive toward goals.
(without living a completely scheduled life)
5. Has the ability to live in the moment, lights up an ordinary day by being
extraodinary.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> LMAO! Don't worry. He's more than likely to do this! :bow:


Taking one for the team is an admirable trait.


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 25, 2006)

1. wickedly brilliant
2. sense of humor
3. being an individual (not a cookie cut out)
4. passionate
5. genuine/caring


and everything else that ms. j. said!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2006)

In no particular order..

** A man who listens and HEARS, and who has the ability to be by himself for at least short periods of time(I do not like clingy men)

**A man with a lot of energy(not manic!!)..a man passionate in more ways than *just* sexual

**A man who is kind,sharp and has a sense of humor that is not about joke telling..I like guys who can be a little sarcastic, but who are not *on* 24/7( I would have to take him to the vet and have them give him the..pink juice)

**No knuckle-draggers..I do not like men who are so caught up in defining male and female, in the traditional sense.He is not afraid of women.

** Physically I like many 'types'..I prefer men who weigh less than me(my big, big belly is enough for the two of us..heh)..warm eyes..nice hands( no dry skin..no almost permanent junk under the nails)..love forearms, and not about size, I just love a mans forearms(I will sometimes gaze at them when he is not looking..thinking all kinds of..thoughts)..I love a great nose(and I know one when I see one..all about how it speaks to me)..A mouth that looks good in a grin..


ohhhhh...there are just toooo many things to mention about the type(s) of men I like..at least physically..the other things are necessary in all..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Taking one for the team is an admirable trait.



You bet. Especially if I don't shave for about four days. Can you say willie burn? Ooch.


----------



## Donna (May 25, 2006)

Superficial, eh?

1) Bald or balding, with a goatee
2) Bright eyes
3) Hairy chest
4) Broad shoulders, strong arms
5) Tall (over 6ft)

Kinda like this guy:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Aww, Donna.  He's handsome! I can see why you keep him around.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 25, 2006)

Wow, so many people say confident/outgoing - am I the only one who likes shy/low self esteem? Oh well, more for me then.  (If only it actually worked that way...)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 25, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Hmm...:wubu:
> 3. I was talking about this in another thread: if he has those visible veins in his arms that run down to his hands. That is very yummy!




I've been a sucker for this since high school! Always thought I was some kinda wierdo being attracted to arm veins LOL. You're the first person I've ever heard admit they like it too!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

Something like this


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Something like this


So, Cher plus potting soil and seeds on her head?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> So, Cher plus potting soil and seeds on her head?



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Moonchild (May 25, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Wow, so many people say confident/outgoing - am I the only one who likes shy/low self esteem? Oh well, more for me then.  (If only it actually worked that way...)



I used to be that way. The only thing is that I'm shy enough around women that nothing could _ever_ happen if both of us are.

Am I the only one not specifically turned on by intelligence? I mean, I don't like when a girl's stupid, but brilliance, while not a bad thing, doesn't help for me. In fact I think it's kind of cute when a girl has so-called "blonde moments." Then again there are many types of intelligence - when I see the word I tend to think in terms of booksmarts.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 25, 2006)

Good kisser

Can make me laugh

Full Beard (love them fuzzy faces)

Deep voice

Big Teddy Bear (looks tough - is really a mush)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You bet. Especially if I don't shave for about four days. Can you say willie burn? Ooch.



Sweetheart - is that you in your avatar???


----------



## JoyJoy (May 25, 2006)

I was just telling Cindy this yesterday...I don't know why, but I always seem to be very attracted to guys with slight underbites (like Val Kilmer





...although often even slightly more pronounced) 

I also love:

1. Open-minded men (this is a MUST, since I'm far from fitting any kind of mold!!)
2. men who are secure in their emotions, but not overly so, and know how to express them openly without being cloying (yes, there are such men!)
3. tall men 
4. men who aren't afraid to get dirty, have mechanical/technical ablities, but who clean up well when the time is right
5. men who respect their mothers, but know when to be "bad"
(sorry, more than 5, too...)
6. The ability to put work aside and be "lazy" for a bit. (just not daily!)
7-10. Hairy chest, strong hands, a little bit of tummy (but not to compete with mine!), and a man who knows how to french kiss without making it feel like he's sticking a fish in your mouth. 

A healthy wit and keen intelligence are just givens.


----------



## Littleghost (May 25, 2006)

Well, not ALL the time, mind you...


----------



## RedVelvet (May 25, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Hehe, nice thread. Being all deep and "on the inside counts" has its place, but certain things girls do can make me go insane.
> 
> 1. Sweet tooth - Totally unrelated to my FA-ness is my sugar fetish. If you are what you eat, the girls I like are supah-sweet.
> 2. Fear of yucky stuff. I don't know why.
> ...




Good LORD you are adorable.

Damn you.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I was just telling Cindy this yesterday...I don't know why, but I always seem to be very attracted to guys with slight underbites (like Val Kilmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self: JoyJoy never meets your guy.

Nevermind, no underbite.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 25, 2006)

1.Tall, Black Irish (Dark hair, light eyes, pale skin), Clean shaven. Handsome, natch.

2. Smart enough to intimidate.

3. Kinky, perferably romantically Dominant. Very openminded sexually but monogamous.

4. Information junkie....reads a lot, etc.

5. hugely emotionally intelligent: empathic, expressive, passionate, honest, genuine, open.


......Actually....I am describing my current partner of 6 years....wow....hmm... when I was asking for him I should have said "non-commitment phobic".

Remember, when spellcasting, specificity counts.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> 1.Tall, Black Irish (Dark hair, light eyes, pale skin), Clean shaven. Handsome, natch.
> 
> 2. Smart enough to intimidate.
> 
> ...


Yep, always seems like SOMETHING is left out...


----------



## GWARrior (May 25, 2006)

ohhhhh i love men.

=Long hair. Long long longgggg
=Tall and skinny
=TATTOOS
=musical abilities
=must own and wear a KILT

those are pretty much just appearance. Of course I dont require those, but they certainly are nice!


----------



## Ryan (May 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I hope this doesn't mean that you won't still do her Ryan. Sometimes you just have to throw yourself on the grenade my friend, for all of us. Liquor her up and voila!




She's a wonderful person and I know we will have a great time in September.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 26, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Sweetheart - is that you in your avatar???



Yes'm; t'is


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I've been a sucker for this since high school! Always thought I was some kinda wierdo being attracted to arm veins LOL. You're the first person I've ever heard admit they like it too!



Nope, me too... it's a little fetish thing. They're shexxy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Nope, me too... it's a little fetish thing. They're shexxy!


I'm a weird one..I don't like veins and I hate that cut that guys get where their pelvic bone meets their hips..grosses me out


----------



## Chimpi (May 26, 2006)

Fat women gross me out.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm a weird one..I don't like veins and I hate that cut that guys get where their pelvic bone meets their hips..grosses me out




Oh my GOODDDDDDD *drool*

That cut is like the Lost Arc of the Covenant... soooo hard to find, but sooooo freakin' heavenly when you find it. 

You mean this, right? (to be clear, it's hot, but it's not something I look for or would expect anyone to have, it's one of those odd things that some just have, and most don't) 

View attachment 3333era.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Fat women gross me out.



Spoken like the 2nd grader trying to get the fat girl to sit on him.


----------



## Chimpi (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Spoken like the 2nd grader trying to get the fat girl to sit on him.



That'd be cool, even now!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

Okay, I'll throw a few up here.... again, not requirements, but the purely superficial panty-meltdown stuff. 


Great arms (for me that means long, lean, probably defined, but not huge weightlifter stuff)

Nice voice (not too deep, but soft)

Sexy back

Good thighs.... yummmmmm

Cute face, someone I like smiling at... and who likes smiling back at me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my GOODDDDDDD *drool*
> 
> That cut is like the Lost Arc of the Covenant... soooo hard to find, but sooooo freakin' heavenly when you find it.
> 
> You mean this, right? (to be clear, it's hot, but it's not something I look for or would expect anyone to have, it's one of those odd things that some just have, and most don't)


That's the one..I don't know why it freaks me out..LOL..It just does..

I told you..I'm weird


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'll throw a few up here.... again, not requirements, but the purely superficial panty-meltdown stuff.
> 
> 
> Great arms (for me that means long, lean, probably defined, but not huge weightlifter stuff)
> ...


I love nice thighs and calves mmmmm

oh and a nice, deep voice...and if he has a southern accent..OMG

I love a square jaw too..I don't know why..something about it just makes my..well..lets just say it rains in oklahoma..LMFAO


----------



## Ryan (May 26, 2006)

Echoes said:


> 5. Ideally he'd have the same political beliefs as I. I'd hate for our political discussions to turn into a Hyde Park thread.



Compatible values are important; especially if you you and your significant other plan on raising children. I didn't specifically include political beliefs on my list, but it would be included in the listing for "intelligence". 

What are your beliefs, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 26, 2006)

This is also good. The green skin is a bonus.


----------



## jamie (May 26, 2006)

Since you asked, superficially:
1. Dark hair, dark eyes.
2. Tall.
3. Runner's thighs.
4. Hands, large, with lines.
5. Smile lines.

All over though:
1. Really smart.
2. Bizarre sense of humor.
3. Honest loyalty.
4. Kindness in abundance.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I've been a sucker for this since high school! Always thought I was some kinda wierdo being attracted to arm veins LOL. You're the first person I've ever heard admit they like it too!




Hey! I haven't known anyone else to say they like them too! I think I started liking them in high school on guys because I noticed a lot of them had noticible arm veins, especially this one guy who was really cool, down to earth, and very, very smart, but he wasn't the type to really show off his smartness. Anyway, he was tall, thin, and what I remember most about him were his delicious arm veins.:wubu: And he had the most pretty eyes I'd ever seen--really clear, penetrating blue eyes and pretty brown eyelashes:wubu:.(not that he put makeup on them or anything) He had the dark hair, and light eyes thing. (I've noticed that guys' eyelashes are a lot of times longer than females for some reason)

But oddly, I never had a crush on him....

I think he dropped out for some reason. That was about 5/6 yrs ago.


----------



## Jane (May 26, 2006)

Just so Jack knows....


5. Big Doofus.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

Just curious, if you look in the mirror, and at these lists, who's lists do come closests to person you see in the mirror?

I never thought veins could be attractive, but 15 years of running did gave me those large visible veins in my arms and hands.

I don't meet anyone's list completely, but Joyjoy, Missaf and AnnMarie come closests. Whose's list is closest to yours?


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2006)

1. Tall. I'm 5ft 9ins and I like my boys tall enough so that when we stand up and kiss I have to tip my head r-i-g-h-t back 

2. Confident. I love that cocky, cheeky, verging on arrogant thing that some men have. Someone who has the bad-boy swagger and the balls to back it up but is nice too.

3. Eyes you can stare into. Blue for preference but its not a deal breaker.

4. Lighthearted. Someone who can laugh at the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune. Who can tell the big stuff in life from the little stuff and doesnt get confused between the two.

5. Intelligence. If he can beat me in an argument then he can have me, and if he can beat me to the extent that I'm left speechless and laughing then he can have 'all the bells and whistles, dress-up, monkey-love sex' for the asking. 

Great thread 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## sunandshadow (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Just curious, if you look in the mirror, and at these lists, who's lists do come closests to person you see in the mirror?
> 
> I never thought veins could be attractive, but 15 years of running did gave me those large visible veins in my arms and hands.
> 
> I don't meet anyone's list completely, but Joyjoy, Missaf and AnnMarie come closests. Whose's list is closest to yours?



Meh, I don't score high on anyone's list. I am not ambitious or outgoing or funny or particularly feminine. What I am is easygoing, easily amused, a good listener, patient, helpful, kind and independent. Oh and brilliantly analytic and creative but with lots of clueless moments because I have a memory like a sieve, tend to ignore details because they bore me, and am a bit clutzy.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 26, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> I am not ambitious or outgoing or funny or particularly feminine. What I am is easygoing, easily amused, a good listener, patient, helpful, kind and independent. Oh and brilliantly analytic and creative but with lots of clueless moments because I have a memory like a sieve, tend to ignore details because they bore me, and am a bit clutzy.


That is funny, you're very very similar to me. The only difference is, I like to make jokes. But I think you already noted an analytic mind also.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I don't meet anyone's list completely, but Joyjoy, Missaf and AnnMarie come closests. Whose's list is closest to yours?


 
*sits in George's lap* How YOU doin'? *eyebrow jiggle*


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 26, 2006)

Ohhh to limit it to just 5

1. Great eyes - I am such a sucker for great eyes
2. Great smile
3. Dark hair -- I have nothing against fair haired men but dark seems to be what I go for first
4. ARMS -- I see I am not the only one with a thing for arms. Forearms especially. I really thought I was weird to be fascinated by forearms. I also am very appreciative of the tribal band tattoos around the upper arm. YUM
5. a deep voice --- who knew sounds could be arousing

remember guys - this is just the superficial 

Above all humor, kindness, honesty are most important.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> That is funny, you're very very similar to me. The only difference is, I like to make jokes. But I think you already noted an analytic mind also.


I like to make puns. I make jokes that amuse me, but other people don't usually think they're funny, so I'm uncertain whether the jokes really count as jokes.

We should see if we have anything else in common.  Do you like science fiction and fantasy?


----------



## Blake (May 26, 2006)

These aren't in any particular order:

1. A razor-sharp wit (which, in my book, implies intelligence; I don't think I've ever seen a dullard with a great wit)

2. "Come hither" eyes

3. Showing adoration for me (hey, I'm a Leo, what can I say???  )

4. How shall I say this? umm... sexually assertive? Yeah, that's it. 

5. Jiggle.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

Jane said:


> Just so Jack knows....
> 
> 
> 5. Big Doofus.



A doofus? Moi? 

I just tend to like Witchy looking women and if they happen to have green skin, so much the better.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> A doofus? Moi?
> 
> I just tend to like Witchy looking women and if they happen to have green skin, so much the better.



The girls identified you Jack. There aint no hiding this time. So take of that mask, otherwise they can't kiss you.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> *sits in George's lap* How YOU doin'? *eyebrow jiggle*



*Blush* euhm euhm, very good *big smile*. Like some chocolate?


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> I like to make puns. I make jokes that amuse me, but other people don't usually think they're funny, so I'm uncertain whether the jokes really count as jokes.


I've the luck to be surrounded by collegues that are also nerdy engineers like me. So there my jokes work just great. But in the normal world, not really.



sunandshadow said:


> Do you like science fiction and fantasy?


He he, I think I live for a large part in my own fantasy world. I like fantasy certainly, that is also what I like about the ghotic scenery (no goth myself). But since I studied physics, science finction has lost most of it's magic for me.

Do you like story telling? Here in the Netherlands it is not very popular, but it is a nice tradition from our Scandinavian neighbours. It's no radio play. It's with a story teller, and music that visualizes the story that is being told.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> He he, I think I live for a large part in my own fantasy world. I like fantasy certainly, that is also what I like about the ghotic scenery (no goth myself). But since I studied physics, science finction has lost most of it's magic for me.
> 
> Do you like story telling? Here in the Netherlands it is not very popular, but it is a nice tradition from our Scandinavian neighbours. It's no radio play. It's with a story teller, and music that visualizes the story that is being told.



I like the sociological kind of science fiction, about how alien or alternate human cultures work, so problems with physics don't bother me. On the other hand, it frustrates me in fantasy that often the author doesn't make the magic follow any rules and there's no logical consistency to what the characters can and can't do with magic.

Storytelling? Hmm, when I was a child there were some children's shows where a person told a story while sketching one scene after another on a big pad of paper. I liked that a lot, because I like drawing. I also have a card game, called _Once Upon A Time_ where the players have to cooperatively make up a fairy tale, usually with hilarious results. Or there's a simpler cardless version called Fortunately-Unfortunately which is good for playing on road trips.

But, I have difficulty just sitting and listening to someone else tell a story. I prefer to either be doing the storytelling myself or have something visual to look at while I'm listening.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> I like the sociological kind of science fiction, about how alien or alternate human cultures work, so problems with physics don't bother me.


Then you might as well like to read about the life of tribes that still live in Brazil, Genui, Australia. They still live and comminicate with the spirits of their ancesters, and the spirit of the soil they live on. For them, life is still full of dangers, and it is really fascinating how they live together and deal with deceases, or when someone in their middle appears to have a sick mind.



sunandshadow said:


> On the other hand, it frustrates me in fantasy that often the author doesn't make the magic follow any rules and there's no logical consistency to what the characters can and can't do with magic.


Indeed, there should be a good plot in it. I like it when there is some mistery in the story that is slowly unraveled towards the end. The Melonie stories here on Dimensions are quite good!



sunandshadow said:


> But, I have difficulty just sitting and listening to someone else tell a story. I prefer to either be doing the storytelling myself or have something visual to look at while I'm listening.


I commute every day on a bycicle (typical Dutch , takes me about an hour. I record those stories mainly from an internet radio station and then listen to them while cycling. May sound a bit weird, but especially when it's raining, with rain ticking on my raincoat, that can be really nice. Those are mainly mythical fantasy stories, illustrated by very nice "sound scapes", really nice.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> There aint no hiding this time. So take of that mask



Hey! Mask nothing, that's my real face.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Hey! Mask nothing, that's my real face.



I see some girls with a very big knife to cut that mask from your face...

Don't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

The top 5 things I find attractive in the opposite sex. That's a good one...

1. Nice eyes. I don't really have a preference in the color, but I love deep and arresting eyes.

2. A nice smell to the skin. I hate tons of cologne, but there is something about warm, gently fragrant skin. Clean is the best word I can come up with.

3. Gentle hands. You can sense that there is great strength behind them, but a man who can gently work my flesh me has me by the libido.

4. A healthy sense of humor. I love a man who can belly laugh and really mean it.

5. A "huge" package doesn't float my boat. But if you can work what you have, and leave me breathless...

MoonGoddess


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Then you might as well like to read about the life of tribes that still live in Brazil, Genui, Australia. They still live and comminicate with the spirits of their ancesters, and the spirit of the soil they live on. For them, life is still full of dangers, and it is really fascinating how they live together and deal with deceases, or when someone in their middle appears to have a sick mind.
> 
> 
> Indeed, there should be a good plot in it. I like it when there is some mistery in the story that is slowly unraveled towards the end. The Melonie stories here on Dimensions are quite good!
> ...



HEY..take your flirting elsewhere  and stop hijacking my thread


----------



## Tina (May 27, 2006)

I like a man who notices things, who really listens to me when I speak, and who knows me -- who is sensitive to the nuances that help define who I am. I like a man who is good with his hands, who has a keen sense of right and wrong, and who laughs easily and can make me laugh. I like a man who looks out for me as I look out for him, who can neck for hours (not only neck, of course...  ) rather than a bit of it and then just wants to 'get to it.' I like a man who will read French love poetry to me, who is intelligent and kind and who loves aminals. I like a man who likes to travel -- who also enjoys going out and doing fun things, and who is also happy just to spend the day in bed, caressing, watching movies, talking and laughing.

Lucky me that I found him.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 27, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> HEY..take your flirting elsewhere  and stop hijacking my thread


 What are the sanctions you have in mind


----------



## ripley (May 27, 2006)

1. A voice that makes my toes curl.

2. Muscles. His firmness + my softness = swoon.

3. Likes my cooking.

4. Kills any bug, beetle, spider, etc. that comes around.

5. Knows how to fix or build things. That is very sexy to me.


----------



## jazzhandstothesky (May 27, 2006)

1. Funny like John Goodman
2. Cute like John Goodman
3. Tall like John Goodman
4. Voice like John Goodman
5. Hell, Just John Goodman like.

But seriously...

I love smart, creative, artsy men and women.


----------



## biggie (May 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> I like a man who notices things, who really listens to me when I speak, and who knows me -- who is sensitive to the nuances that help define who I am. I like a man who is good with his hands, who has a keen sense of right and wrong, and who laughs easily and can make me laugh. I like a man who looks out for me as I look out for him, who can neck for hours (not only neck, of course...  ) rather than a bit of it and then just wants to 'get to it.' I like a man who will read French love poetry to me, who is intelligent and kind and who loves aminals. I like a man who likes to travel -- who also enjoys going out and doing fun things, and who is also happy just to spend the day in bed, caressing, watching movies, talking and laughing.
> 
> Lucky me that I found him.



Why thank you my Love. But I have no merit;

I want to get to know you better, so I listen.

Being good with my hands means I can touch you.

I love to hear you laugh, so I will try to provoke your laughter.

And I love to travel, since it brings me closer to you.

:wubu:


----------



## sunandshadow (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> HEY..take your flirting elsewhere  and stop hijacking my thread



We weren't actually flirting, we were making friends, because we're similar rather than complimentary. But whatever.


----------



## Tina (May 28, 2006)

. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## HassanChop (May 28, 2006)

Someone with a real, Cameron Diaz type, gut laugh sense of humor. Someone who is a tad left of dead center politically. An appreciator of wines. A little short, full lips, big rack. :shocked: :smitten:


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2006)

Hmmm...

1) I like the 'Black Irish' type too (fair skin, dark hair and light eyes, preferably gray).
2) About 6' and not skinny or fat, no overmuscled types.
3) Long eyelashes.
4) Likes to dance.
5) Likes to try new things I cook.






My husband is described by none of these except 5, but he is the love of my life so so much for preferences.


----------



## Santaclear (May 28, 2006)

1. Burly and beetle browed.
2. Furtive. Must seem like she's trying to get away with something. Won't look me in the eye.
3. Passive aggressive. Long nails. Scratching sounds.
4. Shrieking and wheezing
5. Takes pride in her appearance. Likes to take care of people.


----------



## Caine (May 28, 2006)

Well, these are the qualities I would love for a girl to have that I meet:

1) A good personality thats witty and knows good joke sand how to be themselves.

2) Loves to physically goof around and have a good time

3) Plays Comp games and CCG, collectible card games

4) Has well proportioned dimensions, close to the hourglass shape with a pudge on the belly but has all the right curves everywhere

5) Knows how to make a guy feel accepted and not wallowing in a dark world of his own by himself no matter what mood he's in and can lift anyone's spirits no matter how deep their depression.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> We weren't actually flirting, we were making friends, because we're similar rather than complimentary. But whatever.


Indeed. But MisticalMisty want's all the guys here for herself, otherwise she cuts them in pieces and eats them up.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Indeed. But MisticalMisty want's all the guys here for herself, otherwise she cuts them in pieces and eats them up.


I know you may be kidding..but I don't really appreciate the first part of this comment.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

biggie said:


> Why thank you my Love. But I have no merit;
> 
> I want to get to know you better, so I listen.
> 
> ...



Smitten Kitten!


----------



## sunandshadow (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I know you may be kidding..but I don't really appreciate the first part of this comment.


Just like I didn't appreciate you accusing us of 'hijacking your thread'? (I don't want to fight, I just want to point out that that did hurt my feelings a bit.)


----------



## Tina (May 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Smitten Kitten!



Yeah. Isn't he great? :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Just like I didn't appreciate you accusing us of 'hijacking your thread'? (I don't want to fight, I just want to point out that that did hurt my feelings a bit.)


Umm..did you not see the  and the


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2006)

I hearby hijack this thread and do not apologize for it!

Son of Jor-el kneel before Zod!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I hearby hijack this thread and do not apologize for it!
> 
> Son of Jor-el kneel before Zod!


Don't make me squash you


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't make me squash you



Promises...promises...


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Promises...promises...


lol..not a promise..a for certain..well..if you get to Oklahoma..lol


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I know you may be kidding..but I don't really appreciate the first part of this comment.



Sorry Mistical, I didn't realize it was a bad sense of humor, but it is. It was not my intention to hurt feelings. To be honest your joke was also a bit rough, but then we all make mistakes from time to time. 

Sorry. Can I have hug now?


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't make me squash you


Shhhh, he might actually like that..


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2006)

Well, we've done shallow and deep here.

We've gone from the superficial to what we like in someone we've known for months and years.

The Number One thing I like and admire in a man, and something I cannot do without:

Someone who has lived and felt pain, and knows what it means to lose and still has the courage to laugh, and cry and try to live a life.


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Just like I didn't appreciate you accusing us of 'hijacking your thread'? (I don't want to fight, I just want to point out that that did hurt my feelings a bit.)


Yes, I think Mystical and me both made a little mistake there. But we're humans, those things happen. Let's give each other a hug and enjoy the good times we have here.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Sorry Mistical, I didn't realize it was a bad sense of humor, but it is. It was not my intention to hurt feelings. To be honest your joke was also a bit rough, but then we all make mistakes from time to time.
> 
> Sorry. Can I have hug now?


It's ok..and I didn't mean for mine to come off rough  Glad we could make nice


----------



## GeorgeNL (May 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Glad we could make nice


Euhm no hug? *putting on his most innocent look*


----------



## AlbRanger (May 28, 2006)

Hmmm,

I suppose I come closest to MissAF, Allie and AnnMarie's lists - probably 4 out of 5 (can't lay claim to the vein on the arm thing either - sorry :doh: ) on each of them.

What do I look for? Erm, in no particular order:

Confidence
Similar Interests and Enjoyments (sports, love of travel etc)
Happy to just enjoy 'being' and cuddling
Able to give love and affection as well as receive
Intelligence

Please form an orderly queue  ............

Great thread


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

1. Razored wit and wicked, offbeat sense of humor
2. Intelligent in a way that leaves me wanting to crawl inside his mind and spend time learning there.
3. Says "I love you" verbally but also shows it in lots of small ways every day
4. Fearless when it comes to protecting me.
5. Not threatened by my strengths.
6. Articulate with a sexy, dulcet voice.
7. Confident, but still willing to let me be his rock in private.
8. Kind, and patient with my foibles.
9. Strong but gentle hands.
10. My partner in adventure.

Had it for a while and forever grateful. And no, I cant count.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> 1. Razored wit and wicked, offbeat sense of humor
> 2. Intelligent in a way that leaves me wanting to crawl inside his mind and spend time learning there.
> 3. Says "I love you" verbally but also shows it in lots of small ways every day
> 4. Fearless when it comes to protecting me.
> ...


Smitten Kitten!


----------



## rainyday (May 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Smitten Kitten!



 Hopelessly, toots.


----------



## PolarKat (May 28, 2006)

Physical.. just one. Their eyes, not a particular color, or type, yet everyone I've fallen for, I've always loved their eyes.

Character
1. Complete honesty.. No buffer between the brain and mouth
2. Extremely independant, and strong willed
3. The ability to magically transfrom from outdoors geeky tomboy to porcelain girly girl
4&5. Intelligence or a good heart, preferably both.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2006)

PolarKat said:


> 1. Complete honesty.. No buffer between the brain and mouth
> .


hahahah. Oh, man.


----------



## Friday (May 29, 2006)

> Complete honesty.. No buffer between the brain and mouth



Hmmm...You must have been luckier in your relationships than I. I've met people like this and honest isn't the word I'd chose to describe them unfortunately.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's ok..and I didn't mean for mine to come off rough  Glad we could make nice



Ok, hugs for everyone.


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2006)

1. wacky sense of humour & ability to laugh at themselves

2. confident yet senisitve

3. the refreshingness of honesty in all matters

4. the kinda huge bear hug that makes me feel safe no matter whatelse is going on in life

5. come to bed eyes


----------



## PolarKat (May 29, 2006)

Friday said:


> Hmmm...You must have been luckier in your relationships than I. I've met people like this and honest isn't the word I'd chose to describe them unfortunately.



Depends on the character behind it, always prefered having it out the spot vs waiting for stuff to accumulate.. plus, it ALWAYS makes for an intersting time out on the town  what's that expression "may you live in interesting times..."


----------



## Friday (May 30, 2006)

> what's that expression "may you live in interesting times..."



Yeah, I know that one. I think it's a curse.



> always prefered having it out the spot vs waiting for stuff to accumulate..



Ahhh, I understand now. I agree. I can't stand SO's (or parents, friends or kid sisters) that drag up stuff that supposedly hurt them that they never mentioned at the time.


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

*Umm...

Can't think of any 5 particular things...

As they say in the classics.. "it's all good!"

 *


----------



## BeaBea (May 30, 2006)

I was talking this over with a friend and she said the five most attractive things are the five zero's that follow the big numbers on his pay cheque.

I think she's going through a cynical stage... lol

Tracey


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

Since Misty doesn't seem to be yelling at people for ignoring her edict to list superficial items only, I'll venture.

Puppy-like. Not at all self-conscious.
Thinks my quirks and character flaws are "hot." 
Laughs with his whole body when someone does a really accurate impression of him.
Responds correctly to my answering the door wearing nothing but pink Saran Wrap.
Doesn't bat an eye when I leave for a daytrip bringing nothing but a tube of chapstick.
Doesn't bat an eye when we have to stop at a drug store 'cause I've lost my chapstick. Sometimes twice.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Since Misty doesn't seem to be yelling at people for ignoring her edict to list superficial items only, I'll venture.
> 
> Puppy-like. Not at all self-conscious.
> Thinks my quirks and character flaws are "hot."
> ...


 
That's cool.


----------



## mrskeet (Aug 9, 2006)

let me see five things.
1. She has to be a cool lady.
2. Big hips
3. Thick thighs
4. Big booty
5. and she has to be smart you know have a brain and she can be a tease too you know if she likes to wear daisy dukes tight jeans etc I have no problem as long as she respects herself and be faithful to this brotha because I'm going to be faithful to her.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 9, 2006)

Physical sorta stuff? Ok, in no particular order:

1. Hair - I like longish, soft, thick hair.
2. Smile - A pretty smile will pretty much scramble my brain
3. Eyes - The proper look in the eyes combined with that smile will.. well..  
4. Short - I have nothing against tall gals, but for some reason I love 5'-5'5"
5. Stout - Wide hips, big butt, thick thighs. I'm gonna need a cold shower soon...


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 9, 2006)

In no particular order:

- Soft touchable hair. Can be dark, can be fair, can be long, can be short, can be straight, can have texture... just as long as it is soft and touchable.

- Expressive eyes that sparkle when he smiles, long lashes are a bonus. 

- Shyness. Not to the extreme of social phobia or anything, but for some reason, shy guys totally do me in. 

- Interesting/unusual personality. I like to be around people who are not going along with the crowd, or who might even be considered weird and quirky by the crowd. 

- A mischevious and sexy smile, especially one that is totally genuine and not fakey fakey and practiced in front of a mirror. 


Tracy


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 9, 2006)

_I wonder if I will get a rise with this one. No doubt Jes will be hooting on the sidelines.

1. Green eyes and long hair.
2. Hopeless romantic.
3. Must be into horror/monster flicks.
4. Has to be at least Pagan, prefer a Witch though.
5. Looks suspiciously like Jack Skellington._


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I wonder if I will get a rise with this one. No doubt Jes will be hooting on the sidelines.
> 
> 1. Green eyes and long hair.
> 2. Hopeless romantic.
> ...



So did I miss something? Tell me Jack flirts back!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

Since we're talkin' opposite sex thangs here ya go:

1. I do like vegetarian boys. Meat has a particular smell
2. Now, can not, not, not be a smoker. No, no, no. I'm tediously a non-smoker these days.
3. Touchy, affectionate boys. I like a little grab-grab, a little face caress, my neck rubbed, and oh god-my hair played with. 
4. Willing to learn in the bed room. yes, my pretty...
5. Broad shoulders, pretty eyes, clean teeth, smiles a lot, fun laugh.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

1. It's the heart of the person that matters most to me. He's genuinely kind.
2. SOH. Hard to relate to and relax with someone who doesn't have one.
3. Physically - I like substantial men with some meat on them. I tend to like men with dark hair too.. 
4. Eyes you can swim into
5. Someone who is attracted to me physically, spiritually, and mentally sends me over the moon.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 9, 2006)

I like a big dick.

this, people, is what is known as a joke...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 9, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So did I miss something? Tell me Jack flirts back!



_
Jack is too much of a gentleman to flirt back. But that does not alter the fact that he is downright beautiful. And talented. And a gentleman...did I already mention that.

And I do have a soft spot for witches..._


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> 
> And I do have a soft spot for witches..._



We Witches do have to stick together. We spook everyone else!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 9, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> We Witches do have to stick together. We spook everyone else!



_
I have a real double whammy going for me Jack. A Witch *AND* a pranic vampyre. How spooky is that? :shocked: 

I hope you aren't too alarmed!_


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> How spooky is that? :shocked:
> 
> I hope you aren't too alarmed!_



Nah, I have a mild case of lycanthropy myself. I don't judge.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I wonder if I will get a rise with this one. No doubt Jes will be hooting on the sidelines.
> 
> 1. Green eyes and long hair.
> 2. Hopeless romantic.
> ...


Let me see....let me see....I'm...trying to put this together with someone I know, but I just can't nail it on the head.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 10, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I like a big dick.
> 
> this, people, is what is known as a joke...



 Heeeeyyy that's not 5 things! 
... and 5 inches wouldn't qualify... ​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 10, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I like a big dick.
> 
> this, people, is what is known as a joke...



But hey, if the dick fits...

umm... wear it?


----------

